
Flappy Bird creator may have lost name on App Store thanks to Apple's rules - bdcravens
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/14/even-a-copyright-couldnt-help-flappy-bird-creator-to-get-his-hits-name-back-thanks-to-apples-rules/
======
bdcravens
tl;dr When you delete an app, per Apple, you can't re-use it in a later app.
Someone else can - Mobile Media Partners (who has a Flappy Bird clone) did,
and even has a trademark pending on the name.

